# My Father Limited Edition



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

So I was looking at pictures from the IPCPR taking my first glimpses as to what may be on the market soon and I ran accross the My Father Limited Edition...being that the My Father is one of my favorite cigars, does anyone have details on the new MF Limited Edition?










Please note: This is not my picture, found it on facebook.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a clip from an article I found about it.



> These special cigars will be rolled in the My Father Cigar Company located in Estelí, Nicaragua. But the most interesting thing about these cigars is that Don Pepin himself will be rolling every cigar released to the public. Pepin has set aside a personal rolling room that only he has access to.
> 
> Reportedly, only Pepin has the information about this cigar and has kept the creation a total secret. The blend was not shared with anyone and only 20,000 sticks are expected to be rolled. This translates into roughly 1,000 boxes that will be distributed across the U.S.
> 
> Pepin expects to complete the rolling of 20,000 cigars in four months.


BTW I am going to move this to the General Cigar section.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmm...I thought I had it in there, sorry about that.

20,000 cigars over the next four months...sounds like he'll have some work to do. I'm sure the MSRP will be quite high. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I am definitely going to jump through hoops for a box. Rolled by the man himself, couldn't get much better than that! :tu


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> I am definitely going to jump through hoops for a box. Rolled by the man himself, couldn't get much better than that! :tu


I'm with you Donnie... word is He used Pelo De 'Oro grown on his own
farm for these and that they're OUTSTANDING! Worth every penny
that you pay for them!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*That pic looks really really familiar*.............. lol
Did you see the "baseball bat My Fathers" too?

They wouldnt say a whole lot about them. The guy who told us about them was very low spoken... 
I know they are going to be low production if i remember right.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

They are saying $25/stick.

Also rolling duties are not all Don. They will be rolled by both DPG and Jamie Garcia.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

thebayratt said:


> *
> I know they are going to be low production if i remember right.*


*

20,000 cigars. Each and every one rolled By The Don himself.*


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

So any idea when these are gonna be released? I want to snag me a couple of these, in a big fan of my father cigars and pretty much anything DPG!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

They are shipping to retailers shortly, John Gonzales said they should be in stores in the next month.

$20-$25 a stick, box of 20 comes with a DVD.

Jose rolls the sticks, Jaime bunches the tobacco. 2,0000 boxes.

I heard this was only happening once, I sort of doubt it though, given how many sticks are being done.

I was also told it was done on Pepin's spare time...

I heard retailers buying 4-10 boxes, no clue if they are all going to ship at once or how many will get designated for the larger stores.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Yet another DPG "special edition." I'm boycotting.

Who am I kidding? I _must _have this!


----------



## CigarBoss (Jan 22, 2010)

All I have to say is THANK YOU and WOW! This is probably the most impressive thread I have read yet on Puff.com
I pride myself on usually having a slight leg up on new products but this I will admit I did not know about.
I will definitely keep a sharp eye out for these delightful sounding cigars. I have not tried the Le Bijou but the original My father cigar I tried and thought was very well made. I am simply waiting for the Jaime Garcia Line to come out. But Wow! A cigar rolled only by Pepin and Jaime!? Don Pepin is in a class all by himself I think.

-Regards and Long Ashes!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

The Jaime Garcia line has been out for several months.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> The Jaime Garcia line has been out for several months.


Although quite different from the MF, this is a great stick. I'm excited about the limited release as well...although I understand its not going to be too budget friendly, hopefully it won't burn the pocketbook much.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't forget these limited editions too:


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Don't forget these limited editions too:


U know what's crazy Shawn? Jose can roll whatever type of cigar he wants! He made a rum bottle for a friend of mine earlier this year....

Looks like Pepin is about to give the Fuente's a run for their money!:rotfl:


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

They're being shipped as we speak. I got the first one .


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

What kind of pricing are you folks seeing for the My Father Limitada? The first place where I saw them being offered was asking $30 a stick. That's pretty rare air but I will probably break down and pick at least one up. After thinking about it some more, I'm of the opinion that Pete's La Verite Churchill was worth the $20 and change I paid, so considering the back-story of this smoke, I'm guessing the MF Limitada will be worth an additional $10 or so.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

There is a great story about these cigars, the family, and the factory in the latest issue of Cigar Aficionado...FYI


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

solafid3 said:


> They're being shipped as we speak. I got the first one .


Sending a special PM on the whereabouts of these would be much appreciative... :yo:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Anybody heard anything new on these?


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

I ordered 4 singles which was the most I could afford...well I really couldn't afford them but oh well, should have them in within the next couple days. From what I gathered, the allotments are small that companies are getting...the retailer I used received 5 boxes, 2 were already sold and the remainder were being broken down to sell as singles.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

bn087 said:


> I ordered 4 singles which was the most I could afford...well I really couldn't afford them but oh well, should have them in within the next couple days. From what I gathered, the allotments are small that companies are getting...the retailer I used received 5 boxes, 2 were already sold and the remainder were being broken down to sell as singles.


Do you mind me asking who your retailer is?


----------



## rickcr (Oct 20, 2008)

I just picked up a box yesterday (for $240) and enjoyed my first one that same evening.

An excellent stick, however, I certainly don't think it's worth $20. It didn't blow me away like some of the higher end Padrons do. (I'm a big Pepin fan also - hence the reason I bought a box - so it's not that I'm not into Pepin's stuff.)

I'm going to still keep a few of them an age them, but if anyone is interested, I'd be willing to sell a few at cost ($20/stick) plus whatever shipping comes out to.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

I know these things are pretty fresh...I hope 1-2 years age on them will make a significant difference.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

rickcr said:


> I just picked up a box yesterday (for $240) and enjoyed my first one that same evening.
> 
> An excellent stick, however, I certainly don't think it's worth $20. It didn't blow me away like some of the higher end Padrons do. (I'm a big Pepin fan also - hence the reason I bought a box - so it's not that I'm not into Pepin's stuff.)
> 
> I'm going to still keep a few of them an age them, but if anyone is interested, I'd be willing to sell a few at cost ($20/stick) plus whatever shipping comes out to.


I'm waiting to see if any of my local b&m's get them ... If not I might grab one from u!


----------



## Joey_O (Sep 10, 2010)

Smoked one of these yesterday. I wouldn't pay for it and I'm glad I didn't have to. It was a very good cigar and I really enjoyed it. 

Typical Pepin cigar, just a bit more aged and a bit better made.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I was gifted one from a very generous brother.
Fact is, I believe the My Father LB 1922 is a better cigar, especially
when you factor in price..........


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

I saw them at Holt's last week during the Pepin Garcia event, $20 a stick, looked like they were selling, too. Not going to their website, I believe this is a limited release...


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Received my 4 singles today. I was happy that the retailer gave me the DVD and Certificate of Authenticity with them...quite generous actually.

I didn't use price to sway my opinion like I do most cigars. But I'm a big DPG fan so I'm glad I did. Plus I never buy anything that will one day be rare or I may not smoke for a few years.

Hopefully the MF LE will blow me away...if not, I'll buy a pillow and blanket to let them rest gracefully. :boohoo:


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

I got mine for $19.60 before taxes and with only 2,000 boxes being made I felt real lucky to get a hold of Box No. 71!


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone know of any of these coming to Michigan?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Here's a review. Take a look at the last third pics.

The Smoking Stogie-Cigar Reviews by someone who does not care what you think


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

ckay said:


> Here's a review. Take a look at the last third pics.
> 
> The Smoking Stogie-Cigar Reviews by someone who does not care what you think


that stem is crazy!!!

Yea, I have heard some dissapointing reviews on this cigar ... which sucks, cause Im a really big fan of DP. But also, I think that maybe their getting bad reviews because the cigars their smoking dong have any resting time ... I think if you let them age some, they might not be as "Harsh" as a lot of people review them to be!
Im still gonna try to get one and let it rest in the humi for a while.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm in agreeance with cubanrob...I think they are shipping boxes as they are made which is making them quite hard to find + this also means they are fresh.

From the DVD: Jamie bunches the tobacco (blame him for the stem), DPG is applying the wrappers....ha, I made my wife watch it with me.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I want to see if I might be able to grab me a copy of that DVD!


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

very nice presentation but i wouldn't lay out that much coin for one. i draw the line at about $15 a stick and still manage to get all kinds of goodies from other places. that little wooden box they come in is a play on the traditional cuban domino box. nice touch.


----------



## Joey_O (Sep 10, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> that stem is crazy!!!
> 
> Yea, I have heard some disapointing reviews on this cigar ... which sucks, cause Im a really big fan of DP. But also, I think that maybe their getting bad reviews because the cigars their smoking dong have any resting time ... I think if you let them age some, they might not be as "Harsh" as a lot of people review them to be!
> Im still gonna try to get one and let it rest in the humi for a while.


With all due respect, when you fork that much for a cigar don't you think it should come properly rested?


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Joey_O said:


> With all due respect, when you fork that much for a cigar don't you think it should come properly rested?


Yes, I do ... but in this case your not paying for the resting time, your paying for the fact that a legend is rolling your cigar!!! If he rolls them and rests them, they would prob be $30 a stick!
I dont mind resting them myself!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I just got off the phone with a b&m thats about a hour away. They told me they just received 10 boxes today. I'm debating on driving it in the morning before I go to work. Just seems like 10 boxes is a lot to get in a limited. Got my fingers crossed they have the right cigar.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cubanrob19 said:


> Yes, I do ... but in this case your not paying for the resting time, your paying for the fact that a legend is rolling your cigar!!! If he rolls them and rests them, they would prob be $30 a stick!
> I dont mind resting them myself!


And the pretty box  I was looking for these any idea where online to just pick up a few singles?


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mikes Cigar Room in Nirth Houston just got 5 boxes!


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I kind of lost my mind when I walked into Serious the other day and I forgot ALL about this cigar.. and I REALLY wanted to pick one up. I don't even want to smoke it (well not yet anyway). Its just the idea of owning one. Ok, maybe I want 2 so I can smoke one...  

As was mentioned, this isn't about the cigar itself. Its about who rolled it.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cigar Towne in Houston will have 2 boxes (1of each size) tomorrow! 

Saves me a 45 min trip!


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> I just got off the phone with a b&m thats about a hour away. They told me they just received 10 boxes today. I'm debating on driving it in the morning before I go to work. Just seems like 10 boxes is a lot to get in a limited. Got my fingers crossed they have the right cigar.


I thought that shopes were all limited to 5 boxes. At least you'll know they have enough to fill whatever need you have. My B&M locally didn't get any...however, I was able to order some online from my favorite retailer.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I was hanging out at cigar towne when Cheryl walks in with 2 boxes of the Toro's ... So I just bought my 2! I'm gonna let them rest for a few months before I smoke my first one! Can't wait!

Also, they where under the impression that it only comes in one size, the Toro ... I thought there where 2???


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Only a toro is what it says on the dvd.


----------



## collegesmoker (Dec 24, 2010)

Let's Smoke in Coachella, CA carries two boxes of MF LE, including the baseball bats (seven of 10 left currently). 

Just sayin'...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

In coffins, 20,000... sounds like the liberty. And I love my fathers. So I will be on the look out. If any are still around come the end of jan. I hope it becomes a yearly thing.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

collegesmoker said:


> Let's Smoke in Coachella, CA carries two boxes of MF LE, including the baseball bats (seven of 10 left currently).
> 
> Just sayin'...


Prices on the Baseball Bats?


----------



## tkblazer (Oct 1, 2010)

crap i've never heard of this cigar before, gonna have to look for it


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Don't forget these limited editions too:


Sweet..... Merciful....Jes...u......


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Don't forget these limited editions too:


I just don't get the whole sports memorabilia thing...they're supposed to be cigars for crying out loud.


----------



## collegesmoker (Dec 24, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Prices on the Baseball Bats?


50 with tax last I checked.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

collegesmoker said:


> 50 with tax last I checked.


Where can I buy them? Or are they even available?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

collegesmoker said:


> 50 with tax last I checked.


Do they ship?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't like baseball. But I would get these of I could find them. Lol


----------



## bobby397 (Dec 25, 2010)

i won a bid on one of these very rare cigars at famous smoke, when it arrived it had a strong ammonia smell so i figured it was a young cigar and i would age it for a few years. i called famous to ask more about the cigar i won at auction (for $37 for one) and was told that don pepin and son personally hand rolled around 2000 of these and i won 1 of 10 they had. beautiful cigar!


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

I've burned 3 of the DPG My Father Limited Edition 2010's and they were all exceptional which I put a review on my blog...worth $20.00? - probably not the best value for some but for pepin fans I would say so. As for the baseball bats...I wouldn't smoke that, looks very much like a keepsake on your top shelf of the humi...kinda like the opus x football, I wouldn't know why you'd want to try and smoke that thing.


----------

